# paracetamol in 2WW????



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, I am on 9dpt and am starting to feel poorly, my DH has been poorly - flu I think!!! I am having chills, coughing and a headache!! Hope this doesn't affect the result Does anyone know if I can take paracetamol?? 
Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it is fine. Keep to the recommended dose.
It is better to prevent fever, as this is worse.

But do not take ibuprofen as this can upset embryo implantation.


----------

